# Photoshop request



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

Hi, I was hoping someone might be able to help me. I am looking for a picture of a 50 year old woman with a giant printer strapped on her back. This is a gag picture of course. Thanks!


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Shame... I don't think we are going to have any luck.


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

I don't see a better place to put the thread either. Maybe this needs to go to another site entirely.


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

Never heard of Google images?


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Do you honestly believe we didn't go to Google images first?


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Aw, by the title I thought it was going to be a request to photoshop a photo. I looked for the image on the stock sites I know of, but couldn't find it. Sorry.


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

NightSkyGirl said:


> Aw, by the title I thought it was going to be a request to photoshop a photo. I looked for the image on the stock sites I know of, but couldn't find it. Sorry.


Yeah, I was hoping someone could put two pictures together to make it.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Syock said:


> Yeah, I was hoping someone could put two pictures together to make it.


Oh! Hmm...do you perhaps have a simple sketch of what you want it to look like(or explain with more detail). What do you need it for, if I may ask.


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

R2D2 still counts as a Printer.


----------



## Christine (May 29, 2010)

does this work for you?


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Christine said:


> does this work for you?



 *GLOMP* Thank you!!

It's perfect!


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for your team effort. I knew PerC would deliver *is very proud*


----------



## Christine (May 29, 2010)

awesome! couldn't have done it without the source photo, so thanks, swish36!


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

NightSkyGirl said:


> Oh! Hmm...do you perhaps have a simple sketch of what you want it to look like(or explain with more detail). What do you need it for, if I may ask.


I'll post you part of the conversation 

-----------

"I am surrounded by people who are terrified of technology at work. (My mum still can't figure out how to use the DVD player)

Today one of my staff members told me she refuses to get an extension cord for the printer as it makes the place look tacky. Her compromise is that we "get a portable print/fax/scanner with a retractable cord like a vacuum cleaner, surely they exist" 

*blank stare*

Now I can't get the image of a 50 year old woman with a giant printer strapped to her back...."


------------
" I would print it out and stick it on the bulletin board just to point out what an idiot she is!"
------------

Good intentions though.... I just want to prove a point


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> I'll post you part of the conversation
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


Haha. Sorry I wasn't of help. They were far too quick for me. :crazy:


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

Thank you both! That is great.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

What nice youthful arms!


----------

